# Localization problem with Xorg 7.4



## toomanysecrets (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi!

I've a clean new installation. Xorg installed from ports without any problem. After install X executed:

$ X -configure

edit xorg.conf.new and configured the "InputDevice" section like this:

Section "InputDevice"
       Identifier  "Keyboard0"
       Driver      "kbd"
       Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"
       Option      "XkbLayout" "es" <<<---(look this)
       Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
EndSection

and copy this into /etc/X11.

Then started one X session with "startx" and fluxbox runs ok. Open a xterm but... my keyboard have the "us" localization!!
The only way that works well the location is running the following in an xterm:

$ setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es

Looking at Xorg.0.log I can observe this:

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"

WTF!! My InputDevice is configured with "XkbLayout" "es"!!!

All of my system is configured with es_ES.ISO8859-15 and, in text mode, accents (Ã¡, Ã©, Ã¬...) and "Ã±" runs fine.

I have done a lot of tests without any result. The only thing; when close the X session, I can see two or three X messages like this:

Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0"

I forgot... This happens with and without nvidia driver (I have a Nvidia VGA).

Please, anybody could help me?

Thank you!!


----------



## toomanysecrets (Feb 24, 2009)

In the two-three finds I was make before post this, I cannot find anything about my problem.
Now, I find thid:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=10924#post10924

and 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1934

I will try the proposed solutions in these posts, and later I will post here my results.

Thank you.


----------

